# Work Visa



## realduchess (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm to marry an Egyptian in June 2015 in Cairo. I live in Scotland and although I would ideally prefer for my soon to be husband to come and live here (we will apply for a UK visa in October 2015) I understand that it might take some time for a visa to be granted. I will sponsor my husband.

I am open to the idea of moving to Egypt however, I have always worked and would want to continue to work. How easy and what is the application process for a work visa for me? Do I have to secure a job first? How easy is this without the visa?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

realduchess said:


> I'm to marry an Egyptian in June 2015 in Cairo. I live in Scotland and although I would ideally prefer for my soon to be husband to come and live here (we will apply for a UK visa in October 2015) I understand that it might take some time for a visa to be granted. I will sponsor my husband.
> 
> I am open to the idea of moving to Egypt however, I have always worked and would want to continue to work. How easy and what is the application process for a work visa for me? Do I have to secure a job first? How easy is this without the visa?[/QUOT
> 
> Only your employer can apply for the work permit.To secure a job in which you would receive a decent salary you would need to apply for a one while you are in the UK and then you would probably have an expat package deal.Once you are living in Egypt you would more than likely only receive local rates of pay which are not good,plus you cannot take a job that an Egyptian is capable of doing.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to add that the Labour Ministry announced a couple of months ago that they are instituting new requirements for all work visa applications, including additional "market testing" to demonstrate that no qualified Egyptian can be found to do the job. They claimed to do this before, but this time, they seem to mean it, saying that it can add as much as 2 months additional time for a thorough review. Anyone who currently holds a work visa is exempt from this process. I posted a thorough description about the application process. While it is true that your employee must apply, you will also have to supply some very specific documents on your end. I will have to search for the thread again, but it will give you an idea as to just what is in store should you decide to pursue employmemt here.


----------

